# How big? Need opinions..



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

Would a 6x12 or 6x14 single axle trailer be able to haul about 10-15 dozen fullbodies, 3 blinds(folded up) and a smaller 4wheeler? What do you guys think is this possible or would it need to be a double axle, or something else maybe? What's your opinions?


----------



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

Any advice please, we wanna start Fixing the inside once the off season comes?


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

A 6x12 single axle should be able to carry between 1700 - 2000 lbs. depending on manufacturer. A good rule of thumb is that the caring weight is based on axle and tire loads, so two axles oftentimes doubles the caring weight of the exact trailer or close to it. therefore a 6x12 dual axle, would then carry close to 4000 lbs compared to a single axle 2000lb load. Hope this helps 
Thanks,
Cut'em


----------



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes it does help thanks!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

To answer your question, If your sitting on a 6x12 single axle, then yes go for and set it up for what you've outlined you'll be carring. Now, here's where the tricky part comes in. You've said what you'd carry now! That will all change a year down the road, trust me you will pack the thing full!!! If your in the market, go for the bigger dual axle, but I'm curious, how far will you drive?, what are you towing it with? how often? These things all add up when dragging a trailer behind you. Yea a trailer has it's great points, but, it also has its shortfalls, which consist of fuel mileage loss, parking locations, tolls and most importantly you'll be determined to fill it with decoys even it means cutting the wife's beer money out! You'll do it!! Sounds good, but it's an investment. only you can decide if you want to take the leap and own more then a pickup truck load of goose gear. In my opinion, and believe me, if I did it all over again, I'd run the pickup load of dekes and still kill as many birds. Sure I'd ***** every time my gear got snowed on overnight in the back of the truck, but WTF sometimes a gooned up ol'lady is a good thing! If you know what I mean! lol
Cut'em


----------



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info, and to answer your questions. I would be driving anywhere from 3 hours to 30 minutes away, it all depends. Usually would be pulled buy a gmc 2500 truck, 1500 suburban or a 1500 truck. Longer trips we would use the trucks though. And it would carry my honker decoys and snow decoys in the spring or a mix odd the two in the fall. Thanks again!


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Your like me! You know what you want and there aint no-one going to talk you out of it. Welcome aboard! Set your trailer up and be proud of it. Now to talk about what your going to have to expect. Go the dual axle, it'll help in the soft stuff with floatation, It'll track better behind your truck at highway speeds and it can hold all the weight you'll want to carry. Go barn doors on the back and get a set of ramps for your wheeler. You'll appreciate the added storage on the back doors. Trailers keep your gear dry and safe all season, but remember to open the vents in the summer to avoid an overload of condinsation. It's the greatest feeling to pull into the driveway after a full days hunt and not have to unload the gear and it doesn't get better then backing the truck up to the trailer the night before a hunting trip and knowing everything you need is packed away safely within your trailer. Good luck with it be sure to decal the thing up, if not for yourself then do it for the guys that ***** that we do! :rollin:


----------



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

Haha, I appreciate it! Now I just gotta get going on my snow spread, it's gotta get a little bigger, I'll be slowly working on that!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I personally I have a 6x12 single axle and do like it. However, after 3 seasons of fall and Spring hunting, I am really looking to purchase something with a tandem axle. It just seems as if a single is too easy to overload, or get close to the max limits. I can load just under 2000 lbs in mine, but by the time you load in a 700 lb wheeler, blinds, bags, decoys, etc, you eat that up pretty quick. Add in pulling that load over RR tracks, rough roads, and fields, it has become apparent to me that I need a tandem. I can actually see on my trailer frame where the suspension maxed out and the axle hit the frame of the trailer and dented it. I also had problems with the insides of my tires wearing faster than the rest of the tire, and when loaded you can see pulling it down the road that the tires are angled out.

Its nice to have a smaller trailer hunting back roads, but just don't see the single axles taking that kind of abuse for long. I'll probably by looking for a 7x14 or 16 with a tandem before long. They seem to pull a little nicer also.


----------



## gander_lander34 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok, this is my advice to anyone buying an enclosed trailer. Whatever size you are thinking of wanting, go AT LEAST two to four feet longer. Ex. You want a 6x12, go with a 7x14 or 7x16. I made the mistake three years ago of buying a 6x12 v-nose, single axle thinking it would be big enough to haul all of my stuff. Just a little background info, I'm in the Army and am stationed in NC. I travel every year that I am home to WI and hunt in ND. So far my trailer has made 3 trips covering about 1500 miles one way. It was a good investment at the time, but I have since bought A LOT more decoys as well as a four wheeler. When I get back home from this rotation, I will be selling the 6x12 and buying a 7x16. Just food for thought, as much road time as the trailer has seen, it's gotten it's fair share of wear and tear and will affect the selling price. I will definitely say, fuel mileage, tolls, and the like really add up quick. I drive through two states that have tolls. My average tolls usually double if not triple in some places due to the greater number of axles. There is one place in IL that when I pull my trailer, I shell out $4.65 for a single toll. On an average run, I pay over $25 in tolls one way back home. I pull my trailer with a 2011, F-250. On a normal tank of fuel I will run anywhere between 18-21 on the highway. Pulling the trailer I average 13-14. That 6-7 MPG drop in fuel over a 3,000 mile round trip not including hunting time...well, you do the math. These are all things that you need to think about. My advice is this, buy EXACTLY what you want or think you want now and you'll come out ahead in the long run and you'll be much more satisfied with your purchase. Just a note on decals. Be careful about what you put on your trailer. Nothing says to thieves, HERE I AM, COME ROB ME!!! like a bunch of waterfowl decals on your trailer advertising what the contents are. Not saying don't do it, but just be cautious. Hope this helps.


----------

